# November 2022 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Nov 3, 2022)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for *six months*.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2022 nominations.
RULES:

1) You may nominate up to six (6) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo must have been posted in the month of the current (this) contest, *determined by the GMT (UTC 0) Time Zone*.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) I like bacon and sausage.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## CherylL (Nov 13, 2022)

Grizzley Bear Dozen by @gnagel


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 14, 2022)

Space Age!​By CGW​https://www.thephotoforum.com/attachments/desotocfxbb-jpg.261666/


----------



## jllegros (Nov 14, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Grizzley Bear Dozen by @gnagel
> 
> View attachment 261667


So sharp ...


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 14, 2022)

"Rusty..." by @enezdez


----------



## terri (Nov 27, 2022)

Auna #3, from Some More Recent Potraits by @DanOstergren :


----------



## terri (Nov 27, 2022)

from Vapor trails series by @mjcmt :


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 27, 2022)

Vast Ears by Photo Lady. Seen in 'the next shot is'




I don't really know how to post the link but dragged and dropped her creative image.


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 27, 2022)

terri said:


> Auna #3, from Some More Recent Potraits by @DanOstergren :
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 261957


This is also my favorite recent photo I've seen. I nominate it as well.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 27, 2022)

mjcmt said:


> Vast Ears by Photo Lady. Seen in 'the next shot is'
> I don't really know how to post the link but dragged and dropped her creative image.


The easiest way is to right click (assuming Windows & two-button mouse) on the post # at top-right, select "Copy link address" then past it into the nomination post.  A lot easier to have original thread open in another tab.


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 27, 2022)

snowbear said:


> The easiest way is to right click (assuming Windows & two-button mouse) on the post # at top-right, select "Copy link address" then past it into the nomination post.  A lot easier to have original thread open in another tab.


I think I did something like that at first but no image showed so I dragged image to 'insert image' box.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 27, 2022)

Posting an image is covered in the first post - the instructions.


----------

